# Where are the Sporks? Post your pics!



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

We all know the famous monster picture thread...well the Spork is gaining quite a following and I thought it was a good time to kick off the Spork picture thread.

I call the spork my most versatile watch and once I began to appreciate this watch (it took several months of ownership) I started selling off many of my other dive watches (5 in all) as the Spork takes the place of many watches.

So show your pics here. Here is my Spork and its many looks.

On Bracelet










On Leather #1










On Leather #2


















On Leather #3










On Leather #4










On Rubber #1










On Rubber #2


----------



## TimeTracker (Dec 31, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! I really like some of those combinations. Having drilled lugs makes all those strap swaps easy.

I have had mine on the SS bracelet for about a month. Seldome take it off. The only bad thing about this watch is I can't find any thing on it I want to change! Tom


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Ky, 
What rubber straps are those especially the deploy one. I'm a big fan of rubber an am always on the look out.

Here's my spork pics


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

On super oyster:


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Hi Ky,
> What rubber straps are those especially the deploy one. I'm a big fan of rubber an am always on the look out.


Hello there, the deploy one is a 24mm diamond rubber strap from Modena and the clasp was taken from another watch. You can find more details in this thread. The other strap is a 24mm strap and is carried by several vendors...Panatime carries them under "24mm Ops Black Silicon"


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

a quickie i shot yesterday. the snow is almost gone here on the ME/NH seacoast..


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Ky, Thanks for starting this thread, you read my mind!:-! Your leather combos are the best.|>
Here's mine:


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's mine... on drugs...


----------



## dewaltwest (Jan 9, 2011)

Great time piece


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

dnslater said:


> On super oyster:


Dang that super oyster looks good. Is that the bracelet from strapcode?


----------



## JohnA (Dec 4, 2008)

Ohhhh. Want that Sinnful Seiko...


----------



## Olegis (Oct 17, 2010)

Here is mine (on a leather, it's back to SS since then) :




























And of course the lume is awesome :





































I hope to have another photo-session with this beauty very soon.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Dang that super oyster looks good. Is that the bracelet from strapcode?


Yes. Very nice bracelet. Made for the BFK and fits the Spork perfectly.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's mine, just got it a few days ago. Purchased on the used market and it came on an awful aftermarket rubber strap which I threw out and put it on the Di Modell Chronissimo pictured which I think suits the watch just fine.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh and I've got a Strap Code super oyster bracelet incoming, same as the one dnslater shows above.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

:-! Looking good guys! Keep 'em coming.|>


----------



## dewaltwest (Jan 9, 2011)

Different angle


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

roadie said:


> :-! Looking good guys! Keep 'em coming.|>


Oh yeah! *+1 *


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Steinhart 22mm black sharkskin (notched)


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice pics guys!!

Here's a pic (though not a great one) I took over a month ago when I removed the dial to clean off a couple of tiny white specs I noticed on the crystal that was driving me crazy.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Love mine, such a great watch. I like a lot of the straps combo you guys put on this watch. My SRP043 is on SS bracelet since new and I just can't take it off (I'm sorry but I really hate the name SPORK for this watch, so I call it SRP043). Here are a few pics of mine.


----------



## adrianlee (Apr 9, 2010)

Currently on black leather but I think the stock SS bracelet is absolutely right on the Spork.


----------



## mateo44 (Jul 9, 2010)

dnslater said:


> Yes. Very nice bracelet. Made for the BFK and fits the Spork perfectly.


Looks awesome!


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

*Mine arrived today!*


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Anybody got a pic of a spork on a mesh bracelet?

I just ordered mine on rubber with the intention of getting either a 5 link bracelet or mesh for it....all my divers now have oyster bracelets already. I found pics of it on the 5 link which looks pretty good because the lugs are designed for square links already. No pics of mesh though....

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Apr 3, 2008)

cochese2323 said:


> Anybody got a pic of a spork on a mesh bracelet?
> 
> I just ordered mine on rubber with the intention of getting either a 5 link bracelet or mesh for it....all my divers now have oyster bracelets already. I found pics of it on the 5 link which looks pretty good because the lugs are designed for square links already. No pics of mesh though....
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


It'd probably look pretty nice on an Anvil/Watchadoo lumpy style bracelet. :-!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Got my Strap Code Oyster bracelet for the spork, here are some pics:





































This watch has become an instant favorite of mine!


----------



## Pat_B (Feb 13, 2006)

Folks,

I wonder if somebody could supply the part number or Link for the Strap Code Super Oyster.

Is it this one (TAT-SS22-227S)

22mm Brushed Stainless Steel Solid Links with Divers Bracelet

Thanks for your Help.

Pat_B


----------



## adwoodw (Dec 8, 2009)

SPORK on leather: Di Modell Pilot


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

That might be the best aftermarket strap I've seen on a Spork.

Did it fit perfectly, or did you have to notch it a bit?


----------



## iacchus (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree with Mono... that strap looks great on there.


----------



## adwoodw (Dec 8, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> That might be the best aftermarket strap I've seen on a Spork.
> 
> Did it fit perfectly, or did you have to notch it a bit?


I specifically looked for a tapered pre notched strap for my Spork and found the Di-Modell Pilot to fit my needs. More importantly, I didn't want to mess around doing the handy work myself since I have never notched a strap before and don't have any extra junk leather lying around here to practice on. There were no real modifications done to the strap and the only difficulty I had with it was the insertion of the fat spring bars into the hole on the strap itself. In order to give the fat spring bars a little more wiggle room through the strap, I took a small screwdriver and hollowed out the hole a bit wider. From delivery envelope to installation was about 5 minutes.

If you like the strap, you can purchase it on Ebay from a seller in the Netherlands named vacheron_nl. It's even on sale now and there's free shipping on their Di-Modell straps.


----------



## adwoodw (Dec 8, 2009)

iacchus said:


> I agree with Mono... that strap looks great on there.


Another option for a wider notched leather strap would be the Di-Modell Chronisimo, which is a fancier, more expensive version of the 
Di-Modell Pilot.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

iacchus said:


> I agree with Mono... that strap looks great on there.


Hey, good to see you here.

Welcome to WUS. :-!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

adwoodw said:


> I specifically looked for a tapered pre notched strap for my Spork and found the Di-Modell Pilot to fit my needs. More importantly, I didn't want to mess around doing the handy work myself since I have never notched a strap before and don't have any extra junk leather lying around here to practice on. There were no real modifications done to the strap and the only difficulty I had with it was the insertion of the fat spring bars into the hole on the strap itself. In order to give the fat spring bars a little more wiggle room through the strap, I took a small screwdriver and hollowed out the hole a bit wider. From delivery envelope to installation was about 5 minutes.
> 
> If you like the strap, you can purchase it on Ebay from a seller in the Netherlands named vacheron_nl. It's even on sale now and there's free shipping on their Di-Modell straps.


Thanks for the reply. I appreciate it.


----------



## iacchus (Mar 25, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Hey, good to see you here.
> 
> Welcome to WUS. :-!


Thanks!
It was only a matter of time before I found my way here, I suppose. Sorta surprised it took me this long.


----------



## jumpstat (Mar 10, 2011)

This is mine....just arrived yesterday.....


----------



## iacchus (Mar 25, 2011)

Just got this in the post today:



















Fantastic timepiece. I am very happy with it.


----------



## WhoKnowsWho (Jun 9, 2010)

My sad iphone picture for now. Amazed at the accuracy though. I've been wearing it often enough since Thursday so it hasn't run down, and it's averaged about -4 secs per day.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

*Lume!*


----------



## iacchus (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Lume!*

Awesome lume shot!!


----------



## dewaltwest (Jan 9, 2011)

Recent photo


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## chessies.ie (Feb 22, 2011)

This is my daily wearer, standard apart from a 33mm generic Zagg insvisibleSHIELD. Such an easy wearing watch and super accurate, I'm + 7 seconds over the month of march. Only problem is none of my other watches are getting any wrist time.


----------



## centralcoastbuc (Nov 18, 2009)

Received mine today. Looks just like the ones above except for that ding in the side. :-(. On it's way back. Hopefully a replacement will come soon.


----------



## Olegis (Oct 17, 2010)

Here is mine, back on the stock bracelet -


----------



## centralcoastbuc (Nov 18, 2009)

centralcoastbuc said:


> Received mine today. Looks just like the ones above except for that ding in the side. :-(. On it's way back. Hopefully a replacement will come soon.


Got the replacement today. Popped it on a Di-Modell Pilot and snapped a quick pic.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

On a Sinn strap...:think:


----------



## centralcoastbuc (Nov 18, 2009)

Haven't had it for 12 hrs and already opened it!


----------



## iacchus (Mar 25, 2011)

T-hunter said:


> On a Sinn strap...:think:


Love the Sinn strap!


----------



## TrickyVic (Nov 11, 2010)

We need some more pics!


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Just got mine and here is a shot of it when it is resting off the wrist(which is rare).


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

ky70 said:


> We all know the famous monster picture thread...well the Spork is gaining quite a following and I thought it was a good time to kick off the Spork picture thread.
> 
> I call the spork my most versatile watch and once I began to appreciate this watch (it took several months of ownership) I started selling off many of my other dive watches (5 in all) as the Spork takes the place of many watches.
> 
> ...


 Ky70 could you tell me who makes the leather #4 strap, i just love it. Because of these pics i now own a spork.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

nervexpro55 said:


> Ky70 could you tell me who makes the leather #4 strap, i just love it. Because of these pics i now own a spork.


Anything for a Spork brotha. That is a 24mm strap (notched to 20mm at the lugs) made by BJStraps (aka forum member ridinfool). He usually has a sale thread listed in the strap sales forum here and this particular strap is named "Avearage Joe".


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

i'll play too!

pics i took as soon as i got the spork! ;-)









was able to score an original ss bracelet! ;-)









on bond... nice! ;-)









1st attempt to notch an old 24mm strap down to 20mm...









2nd attempt... but this time, a 22mm strap... excuse the dirty pics...


----------



## TimeTracker (Dec 31, 2010)

My attempt at showing off the nuclear lume!


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

I agree with DM71 (Daniel) above, in that I strongly dislike the 'Spork' nickname for this one, but I do really like the SRP043 that Seiko has produced!!! An excellent watch!!!|>

Some pics of mine:




























With it's brothers Sumo and Monster:










Lume - Sumo, SRP043, and Monster:


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

stew77 said:


> I agree with DM71 (Daniel) above, in that I strongly dislike the 'Spork' nickname for this one, but I do really like the SRP043 that Seiko has produced!!! An excellent watch!!!|>


I also don't think it's best nickname but it's the one most widely recognized so it makes sense to refer to it by the name that most people know it as.

Oh, great pics!


----------



## theotherphil (Nov 2, 2009)

This watch has dominated my wrist time for the last 10 months or so. I usually wear it on the rubber strap due to being easy to clean off blood etc (I'm an Intensive Care Paramedic) but the bracelet is awesome....really well made.


























This is one of those watches that just feels like it should be twice the price....highly recommended!


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree with phil on this one. I have had mine about a week now and it never leaves my wrist.


----------



## iacchus (Mar 25, 2011)

I picked up this Zulu the other day. Feels good on the watch, and drops the weight considerably.


----------



## Donato777 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Seiko Spork lug size*

Would someone please tell me the lug size for this watch? I have read the conflicting sizes, 20mm or 22mm. Which is it? Thanks. The watch is a real beauty and I have had my eye on one for awhile. Thanks for all the great photos posted here.


----------



## eurocopter (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Seiko Spork lug size*



Donato777 said:


> Would someone please tell me the lug size for this watch? I have read the conflicting sizes, 20mm or 22mm. Which is it? Thanks.


20mm


----------



## Donato777 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Seiko Spork lug size*



eurocopter said:


> 20mm


 Thanks. I am surprised that a watch this size does not have a larger lug, e.g. 22 or 24mm. Does the 20mm lug appear balanced with the large 44mm case? Even the Monster has a 22mm lug.


----------



## twhorn (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Seiko Spork lug size*

The Monster has a 20mm lug.


----------



## MashBill (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Seiko Spork lug size*



Donato777 said:


> Would someone please tell me the lug size for this watch? I have read the conflicting sizes, 20mm or 22mm. Which is it? Thanks. The watch is a real beauty and I have had my eye on one for awhile. Thanks for all the great photos posted here.


Like others have mentioned, the lugs are 20 mm. Some people do use 22 mm or 24 mm rubber/leather straps and they notch them to fit.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

My spork is wearing a 20mm Marine master waffle strap and i think it looks great and wears wonderful once you pre set the curve on this strap.


----------



## JERSTERCA (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Seiko Spork lug size*



Donato777 said:


> Thanks. I am surprised that a watch this size does not have a larger lug, e.g. 22 or 24mm. Does the 20mm lug appear balanced with the large 44mm case? Even the Monster has a 22mm lug.[/QUOT
> 
> It appears balanced with the bracelet only because the bracelet flairs out after the lug holes to something like 24mm I dont have anything to measure it with but it is clearly visable in all the photos posted in various threads. Some have posted that they get either 22 or 24mm leather straps and cut them down to 20 to fit the lugs. This has been covered and you can get lots of info buy using the search function on spork or srp043


----------



## Donato777 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Seiko Spork lug size*



twhorn said:


> The Monster has a 20mm lug.


OK, thanks. My bad!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Seiko Spork lug size*



JERSTERCA said:


> Donato777 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I am surprised that a watch this size does not have a larger lug, e.g. 22 or 24mm. Does the 20mm lug appear balanced with the large 44mm case? Even the Monster has a 22mm lug.
> ...


I just measured. The 1st link after the end link is appprx 24.5mm wide at the top of the link. The bottom of the first link is apprx 22.1mm. The top of the 2nd link is apprx 21.8mm and the bottom is apprx 20.2mm. From the 3rd link on, the remainder of the links our 20mm.

The wider 1st link is the only reason I've bought several Seiko divers that have 20mm lugs. So though I don't like the smaller lug width, I appreciate how Seiko starts out these bracelets with wider 1st links on the Spork, BFK, Sawtooth, Monster and Caesar.


----------



## Donato777 (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Seiko Spork lug size*



ky70 said:


> I just measured. The 1st link after the end link is appprx 24.5mm wide at the top of the link. The bottom of the first link is apprx 22.1mm. The top of the 2nd link is apprx 21.8mm and the bottom is apprx 20.2mm. From the 3rd link on, the remainder of the links our 20mm.
> 
> The wider 1st link is the only reason I've bought several Seiko divers that have 20mm lugs. So though I don't like the smaller lug width, I appreciate how Seiko starts out these bracelets with wider 1st links on the Spork, BFK, Sawtooth, Monster and Caesar.


So if I bought the Spork (love the watch; hate the name), and wanted to put a new strap on it, would I just buy a 20mm size strap? Thanks.


----------



## jumpstat (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Seiko Spork lug size*



Donato777 said:


> So if I bought the Spork (love the watch; hate the name), and wanted to put a new strap on it, would I just buy a 20mm size strap? Thanks.


 Yep.....


----------



## limo (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi to all,

I'm keen to get one the bracelet too.
Can anyone help to direct me to the right part number.
Thanks !



Pat_B said:


> Folks,
> 
> I wonder if somebody could supply the part number or Link for the Strap Code Super Oyster.
> 
> ...


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Seiko Spork lug size*



Donato777 said:


> So if I bought the Spork (love the watch; hate the name), and wanted to put a new strap on it, would I just buy a 20mm size strap? Thanks.


Yes, but many of the pics you see of the Spork on straps is with straps that are wider than 20mm but are notched/cut to 20mm at the lugs to fit the watch. The straps on all my pics, in post#1 of this thread, are 24mm straps that were cut to 20mm at the lugs.


----------



## fresno1232001 (Apr 6, 2011)

I like the stock bracelet best. You all are tempting me. How many hours per day must one wear it to keep it running? I think I'd be a pain unless it's your only watch, then no issue with that.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

fresno1232001 said:


> *I like the stock bracelet best.* You all are tempting me. How many hours per day must one wear it to keep it running? *I think I'd be a pain unless it's your only watch*, then no issue with that.


I agree, the stock bracelet is the best match for this watch. I do not like watchadoo on it or other 20mm steel bracelet. They do not look right IMO. Question of taste, of course...

Seiko bi-directional winding mechanism is very efficient and I would say that if you wear the watch for about 4 or 5 hours a day (obviously not in the bed while sleeping), you should be ok for a good 24h, but is it really important? All it takes to set the time on a watch is about 2 minutes, if you really take your time and want to synchronize it to the second with an atomic clock, otherwise it takes seconds to set a watch. Are you so busy that you don't have a little 2 minutes of quality time to spare with your watch, a day? Come on.... The watch worth those two minutes, it's no big deal really. I do that almost every single day and I enjoy doing it.

Get it before it gets discontinued!


----------



## Dianetix (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow all these Sporks look great! I really like the look of the Spork and I'm sure I'll add it eventually!


----------



## botvidsson (Nov 13, 2009)

Spork on a bund, crazy? Maybe a bit&#8230; but I like!


----------



## 9 iron (Dec 8, 2009)

[/URL]
IMG_00023 by briarsmoke, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]
IMG_00029 by briarsmoke, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]
IMG_00027 by briarsmoke, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]
IMG_0024 by briarsmoke, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## theotherphil (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## MMM File (Nov 10, 2009)

Some pics for you...it start with the beauty and the beast:


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

Some beautiful photos, folks. I ordered an orange NATO, not because I'd ever wear it, but because it looks so dern good in that shot above!

Now, with dust and all, this one is in mid-modification and has just graduated to 22mm:


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just picked this up off the sales corner and ordered a marinemaster rubber strap to go with it....both should be here Thursday!


sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

cochese2323 said:


> Just picked this up off the sales corner and ordered a marinemaster rubber strap to go with it....both should be here Thursday!
> 
> sent from my HTC Evo


While your waiting for yours......


----------



## non-stop (Mar 23, 2011)

OK OK I give in!

I find myself strangely drawn to this thread everytime I hit the forum... I caved in last night... 1 shiney new Spork is on its way to the bottom of Africa! Pics to follow!


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

non-stop said:


> OK OK I give in!
> 
> I find myself strangely drawn to this thread everytime I hit the forum... I caved in last night... 1 shiney new Spork is on its way to the bottom of Africa! Pics to follow!


Congrats. Mine should be here today!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Only for camping...


----------



## Ian Summerscales (Oct 10, 2009)

Here we go!!!

Ian.


----------



## TiNiO (May 12, 2011)

mine wants to say "Hi!"


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

Not seeing any limit on how many times I can photograph my watch, and having no limit to how much I enjoy it...


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Satisfaction.......








So the MM strap is a little stiff, it is my understanding that putting it coiled in a coffee cup full of really hot water is a quick solution for this

sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

cochese2323 said:


> Satisfaction.......
> View attachment 451132
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep it works, just put strap in a flat sided coffee cup facing out for correct curve add boiling hot water and just let it sit till water cools off and it gets a great curve and seems to soften up also. Here is mine,


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

nervexpro55 said:


> Yep it works, just put strap in a flat sided coffee cup facing out for correct curve add boiling hot water and just let it sit till water cools off and it gets a great curve and seems to soften up also. Here is mine,


Thanks. It is now soaking as we speak. Lovin the look of this combo. Almost forgot how AWESOME seiko lume is too


----------



## adrianlee (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

cochese2323 said:


> Thanks. It is now soaking as we speak. Lovin the look of this combo. Almost forgot how AWESOME seiko lume is too


So what do you think after the soaking? I think it is one of the best fits for the spork.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

nervexpro55 said:


> So what do you think after the soaking? I think it is one of the best fits for the spork.


It helped out quite a bit. I don't know if it made it any softer, but the contour is pretty much perfect now. I agree it is probably the best looking/fitting combo for the watch. I have now had a spork on the stock bracelet, a watchadoo 5 link, a nato with gray stripes like pictured a couple posts up and the stock rubber and this is my favorite. Haven't tried any leather straps, but I am very reluctant to chop up any of my 24mm leathers that I have for my other watches and a 20mm leather strap would just look like the string on pot roast on my wrist.


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

Hasn't left my wrist since it showed up 5 days ago - love it.


----------



## non-stop (Mar 23, 2011)

non-stop said:


> OK OK I give in!
> 
> I find myself strangely drawn to this thread everytime I hit the forum... I caved in last night... 1 shiney new Spork is on its way to the bottom of Africa! Pics to follow!


After a week of patience and checking Fedex tracking everyday - my Spork finally reached me today via Singapore, China, Kazakstan, France, England and finally SA!










Great watch... Think its going to displace the Yellow Kinetic that I got last Month - it definately deserves some wrist time... Here they are together... Spork on a Black Leather Hirsch Fashion...


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

non-stop said:


> After a week of patience and checking Fedex tracking everyday - my Spork finally reached me today via Singapore, China, Kazakstan, France, England and finally SA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice watch and i wish i was as well traveled as your spork.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Peekaboo .......










sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## non-stop (Mar 23, 2011)

Having had my Spork for a day, I decided that the 20mm straps were not enough... Here's my new favourite Seiko on a 24mm Hirsch Liberty and my first notching attempt...


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

"Having had my Spork for a day, I decided that the 20mm straps were not enough... Here's my new favourite Seiko on a 24mm Hirsch Liberty and my first notching attempt..."

Looks great!


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

non-stop said:


> Having had my Spork for a day, I decided that the 20mm straps were not enough... Here's my new favourite Seiko on a 24mm Hirsch Liberty and my first notching attempt...


That's the second Liberty I've seen now on an SRP...I like them, and it looks good on your new watch. They have a definite 'no goofing around' handmade & high-quality appearance to them. Congrats! It seems the watch was quick in getting to South Africa...how agonizing was the wait?


----------



## non-stop (Mar 23, 2011)

Bongo Boy said:


> That's the second Liberty I've seen now on an SRP...I like them, and it looks good on your new watch. They have a definite 'no goofing around' handmade & high-quality appearance to them. Congrats! It seems the watch was quick in getting to South Africa...how agonizing was the wait?


Hi There,

The wait was awful! I actually drove to the FEDEX office in the end to collect rather than wait until the next morning for the Fedex van to arrive.

I have 6 or 7 Hirsch straps that I've purchased over the last couple of months - my Orange Monster is on an Orange Extreme, my BFK is currently on the Hirsch Fashion that I had on the Spork and I have put a Mariner on my Omega SMP (which I think looks really nice). I'm very pleased with how the Liberty turned out on my Spork - the leather is very thick and the notched 24mm works well (although I'm very tempted to go get a 26 to see how that works out!)

Overall, I'm pretty happy with the quality of the Hirsch straps... which is just as well as the choice is pretty limited here... every jeweller or watch store that I've been to only seem to stock Hirsch. I have a nato and a new Z20 for my BFK... but I had to buy these online and get them couriered from the US.

Now my next dilema is July... when I decided to start collecting Seikos in March, I set myself the target of a watch a month... everything I bought so far Monster in April, BFK in May and the Spork this month was based on information and comments from this forum... Next month I have either a Fieldmaster or a Sumo on my short list (I have a Spring Drive Diver or GMT in my sights... unfortunately, the wife has seen me looking as these on the web and knows what they cost... and I don't quite have enough watches in my collection at the moment to "lose the wood amongst the trees"  )


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats on getting your SRP, and on setting a worthy goal. We all need goals, and I believe a 'watch a month' is as honorable and worthy as any.

I don't believe one can have too much sporkage, so some different shots taken this evening to impart a pleasing effect:


----------



## mjdubya (May 14, 2011)

I've got my spork on the way after a good fish at the bay. Hopefully it gets here sooner rather than later. I'll update with pics when it arrives. They will probably be horrible as I'm not a pro and my camera isn't of noteworthy quality, but I did have to make a promise to the wifee that the watch buying would stop for at least a little bit. 4 watches in 2 months and she's starting to think I have a problem.


----------



## franzy (Jul 18, 2010)

I've had mine since Jan 1 of this year and it's been on my wrist almost every day (great buy from Marc @ Long Island). I really like the look of that Hirsch Liberty. Here's a shot of my spork all dressed up (helped me land a job that I chased for 6 weeks).










and another hanging out on the couch.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

EXCELLENT pics !!

It's photographs like this that just may put some guys over the edge who already had a thing for this watch :-d
(NOT talking bout myself of course, I'm impervious to pics like this )


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Pat_B said:


> Folks,
> 
> I wonder if somebody could supply the part number or Link for the Strap Code Super Oyster.
> 
> ...


I'd go for this one:
(remember the lug width is 20mm)

20mm Brushed Engineer Solid Link 316L Stainless Steel Bracelet for Seiko & watch


----------



## Wyvern12 (Mar 5, 2011)

One of my all time favorite watches. Have only been collecting Seiko's for a couple of months and I'm up to 12. The OP (KY 70) mentioned he sold off his divers - I got 3 of em! Love my Spork!!


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> I'd go for this one:


I have this one on its way in 22mm (SRP043 underwent interlug expansion some time back). It would be informative and fun to get similar photos of the two watches with this bracelet (the stock watch and the modified one).

It's a bit unfortunate but I believe only one of the strapcode.com 'Super Engineer' models has screw-type links (the 79.99 model), and the rest are regular pins (the 69.99 models)


----------



## markdeerhunter (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's mine I just got today.


----------



## MashBill (Oct 25, 2006)

markdeerhunter said:


> Here's mine I just got today.


Congratulations! Your other watches will be lonely now that you will neglect them..... :-d


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

ky70 thanks for starting this thread, the pics of your Spork with different bands was awesome. Thanks to everyone esle that contributed to this thread by posting their Sporks as well. Its threads like these that drive people bonkers but its help me make up my mind to get a Spork as well. Hopefully soon I'll add my own Spork pics to this thread as well.


----------



## aznhomer16 (Mar 14, 2007)

Here's how I've been wearing mine since I got it:


----------



## Frogman4me (Apr 8, 2010)

I bought this for a friend and gave him an orange NATO. Looks great imo


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

What sick, hellish, insane, deranged demon made you put an orange Nato strap on a Spork??????!:-|:think|

Worst thing is I kinda like the way it looks :-x:-s...........


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> What sick, hellish, insane, deranged demon made you put an orange Nato strap on a Spork??????!:-|:think|
> 
> Worst thing is I kinda like the way it looks :-x:-s...........


I can admit I've actually _worn_ mine with the orange NATO...in public. Twice.
I'm not saying I'm proud of some of things I've done--but things have happened, and I try not to look back.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Bongo Boy said:


> I'm not sure what the hell is going on, but I've actually _worn_ mine with the orange NATO...in public. Twice.


 Well you were obviously not committed so apparently it's an accepted look ;-)
I like the look. 
But let me ask you this Bongo Boy, doesn't the watch have the tendency to slide around your wrist because now the watch weighs a deal more than the NATO strap??


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> Well you were obviously not committed so apparently it's an accepted look ;-)
> I like the look.
> But let me ask you this Bongo Boy, doesn't the watch have the tendency to slide around your wrist because now the watch weighs a deal more than the NATO strap??


While certain of my 'personal' preferences were indeed brought into question by some of the more culturally-constrained observers, and while remarks were made about my preparing for Hallowe'en and so on, I otherwise survived a short walk around the neighborhood with my pocket dog without incident.

But seriously, I get no sliding with these straps on either the Spork or the Sumo. I wear 'em fairly snug but not overly so. Now, both my orange and brown NATOs are Maratac's so-called 'MIL-NATO' straps, which are thin and very smooth compared to their other straps. Still, until they get soaked, the watch stays put. Very comfy.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Haha alrighty then :-d

Well I'll see what I'll do. (they first have to deliver it).
Think I'll first try it on it's standard issue ss bracelet for a while, and then, mainly based on your positive feedback (grinn) maybe I'll try it on a nice nutter nato strap.
I'll try to find an even more disturbing one than the all orange one, although that may be a difficult task ;-)

I ordered the watch just about 5 minutes ago so we'll see when it arrives ;-)


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> I'll try to find an even more disturbing one than the all orange one, although that may be a difficult task ;-)


The black with bright yellow stripes just might be the ticket.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

A few more taken today, 7/10:


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Well guys the Spork arrived today :-!

Now since we all know what the Spork looks like, and a bunch of beautiful photographs of it have been posted over time, in several threads, I will only post a few shots, to indicate how it fits me (wrist size 8inches) and to show off it's weight.

Anyway here's a brief first impression.

As expected the watch looks terrific and wears very comfortable.
Despite it's 212 grams you pretty soon forget you're wearing this watch.
This is probably due to the good weight distribution between housing and bracelet.

I just had one link removed, now it fits me absolutely perfect!
Although the Spork is now down to 207 grams I'm loving it even more!

I measured a 43 mm bezel diameter and a 33mm crystal diameter.
Which is nicer than my 46mm Apeks/Aqualung which only has a 30mm crystal diameter.

Also this puppy has a bigger lug to lug size which makes it more suited for larger wrists.
And of course there's the sturdy look and build of the watch, everything looks like it's bulletproof, I absolutely love that!


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

rcorreale said:


> A few more taken today, 7/10:


I like this bracelet.
It seems it's even wider than the original bracelet.
It looks kinda rugged and bold, as the watch does, so I think it fits the Spork very well.
Do you have any specs on this bracelet (all solid links? weight?) ?


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> Well guys the Spork arrived today :-!
> ...I just had one link removed, now it fits me absolutely perfect!
> Although the Spork is now down to 207 grams I'm loving it even more!


Congrats!!

My sized Spork comes in at 206.1 grams


----------



## mongting (Jun 9, 2011)

I got my spork with rubber band a week ago. Yesterday, I received the super oyster type II bracelet from tungchoy.com.
(TAT-DIV20-012)Super Oyster Type II for SEIKO Diver SKA367 & SNA371 Band 25 Jewles Rotomatic Watch, Automatic , Manual wind Vintage , slim quartz watch Tungchoy:

One of the bracelet ends was a little big. So, it didn't fit into the lug. I had to sand it. :-(

Anyway, these are the shots taken minutes ago.




























I already got some scratches on the crystal. Have any of you installed sapphire crystal on Spork? How much does it cost?


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

I guess later is better than never, heres my Spork in its glory.


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Wow! Excellent shot! I love the elements of this photo from color to composition to subject. Very nice! Which strap is that Bongo Boy?



Bongo Boy said:


>


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

robo21 said:


> Which strap is that Bongo Boy?


Why thank you! This is the Maratac 'MIL-NATO' strap, a big favorite of mine now. Another shot in the sequence you might enjoy--I did these this morning goofing off and preparing for the day in my own special way. This one showing a new spool of waxed whipping twine that just arrived...giving things a more nautical feel, assuming a vivid imagination, I suppose.










I like the Mil-NATO line because they're thinner and smoother than the other Maratacs, and the hardware is lower-profile. This makes it easy to fold over the strap end first then insert it through the two rings. The low profile rings keep things close and tight, and of course the brushed finish is a perfect match in texture and tone...which I like.


----------



## evilnickwong (Dec 9, 2010)

https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=22827rcorreale: What bracelet is that? Looks great, nice and wide.


----------



## Steadyhands (Sep 18, 2010)

Here's mine on a Di-Modell Chronissimo.

*No.1*









*No.2*


----------



## KernowFR (Jun 27, 2010)

Another lightness in the wallet ! after reading and looking at all the wrist shots I just had to add one to my collection which should be here in 2 days. When it arrives I'll post up a few pictures and I want one of the Super Oyster Bracelets to add a bit of weight like the super oyster on my 009 diver


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

KernowFR said:


> Another lightness in the wallet ! after reading and looking at all the wrist shots I just had to add one to my collection which should be here in 2 days. When it arrives I'll post up a few pictures and I want one of the Super Oyster Bracelets to add a bit of weight like the super oyster on my 009 diver


Congrats!! Do note though that the spork original bracelet is heavier than the aftermarket super oyster bracelets.


----------



## russter (Jan 18, 2009)

Like ky70 said, you won't add weight with a Super Oyster or even a Super Oyster II. The bracelet is a very strong point of the watch. Just hang on until you see it!


----------



## chris2611 (Jun 22, 2011)

Here is mine...









Greets, Chris


----------



## KernowFR (Jun 27, 2010)

Didn't realise the std strap was heaver? I thought it was light weight like the std jubliee on a std 009 diver, thanks I'll wait until its here, sounds like the std bracelet is a different quality then ? appreciated thanks


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

KernowFR said:


> Didn't realise the std strap was heaver? I thought it was light weight like the std jubliee on a std 009 diver, thanks I'll wait until its here, sounds like the std bracelet is a different quality then ? appreciated thanks


It is certainly a quality bracelet. I affectionately refer to it as Seiko's chunkiest bracelet.


----------



## Mark-60 (Mar 23, 2011)

A quick snap.


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

Mark-60 I was wondering today, how would my Spork look on a NATO band and voila you posted a Spork on a NATO thanks. Great pics indeed of a great looking watch.


----------



## Mark-60 (Mar 23, 2011)

I need a macro lens.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

I think the Spork is not the best watch for lots of mods and strap changes, I think other Seikos are way better in that regard. 
I don't think the Spork looks good on any nato / zulu / or leather strap, it's just to chunky and heavy for that.
The Spork looks best on it's stock bracelet, maybe because it's so good I don't know.
Imo there is not a lot you can improve or successfully mod on a Spork.
Again, I think other Seikos are way better suited for mods and straps and stuff like that.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> I think the Spork is not the best watch for lots of mods and strap changes, I think other Seikos are way better in that regard.
> I don't think the Spork looks good on any nato / zulu / or leather strap, it's just to chunky and heavy for that.
> The Spork looks best on it's stock bracelet, maybe because it's so good I don't know.
> Imo there is not a lot you can improve or successfully mod on a Spork.
> Again, I think other Seikos are way better suited for mods and straps and stuff like that.


I have to disagree regarding straps on the spork. I personally have not seen a Seiko that looks better on as many different straps as the Spork (many examples are in this thread, including the very 1st post). The strength of this watch is its versatility and the way you can change up the look by changing the strap. Nothing like a 24mm leather or rubber strap notched to 20mm at the lugs on the Spork.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

If you like the look of the watch on a strap or with some other kind of modification then by all means enjoy it!
I personally don't like the way the watch looks on a strap but that's just _my_ opinion/taste.
It's all a matter of taste and what you prefer .


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> If you like the look of the watch on a strap or with some other kind of modification then by all means enjoy it!
> I personally don't like the way the watch looks on a strap but that's just _my_ opinion/taste.
> It's all a matter of taste and what you prefer .


I understood that you didn't like them on straps, but I was just saying I do like them on straps...so we just happen to disagree. No biggie.


----------



## Steadyhands (Sep 18, 2010)

Here's my newly modified one, changed the second hand to a red one (inspired by EricSW). Sitting on a Di-Modell Chronissimo.

Love the look of this now.

*No.1*









*No.2*









*No.3*


----------



## Radio_Daze (Sep 24, 2006)

The Seiko Spork (I hate the name as well) is a great value watch with one of the clearest dials around.


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

Radio_Daze said:


> The Seiko Spork (I hate the name as well) is a great value watch with one of the clearest dials around.


Plus, few watches are more grindable.


----------



## evilnickwong (Dec 9, 2010)

I've been wearing my Spork on the stock bracelet since I got it. Today I notched one of my 22mm straps to fit and I quite like it. It's a cheapo S$20 croc texture leather strap from one of the local watch shops here in Singapore.


----------



## SteamboatSteve (Nov 30, 2010)

Does anyone else feel like the diver extension is stabbing their wrist? I like my metal bands relatively snug but I might need to get this one loosened.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

SteamboatSteve said:


> Does anyone else feel like the diver extension is stabbing their wrist? I like my metal bands relatively snug but I might need to get this one loosened.


Do you happen to have a smaller wrist? I do remember this coming up a few months ago (somewhere on this forum...maybe even this thread) and the poster and the other few with the same issues had smaller wrists. The fix for the poster was to replace the diver's extension clasp with a Seiko clasp without diver's extension.


----------



## SteamboatSteve (Nov 30, 2010)

ky70 said:


> Do you happen to have a smaller wrist? I do remember this coming up a few months ago (somewhere on this forum...maybe even this thread) and the poster and the other few with the same issues had smaller wrists. The fix for the poster was to replace the diver's extension clasp with a Seiko clasp without diver's extension.


Nah, I'd say I have an average sized wrist -- 7.5"... I just got it fixed during lunch. After I looked at it some more after I posted I noticed the jeweler I originally took it to just half assed it and removed 2 links on the bottom side of the band so it was asymetric, the clasp wasn't centered on the bottom of my wrist. So, when my wrist would swell throughout the course of the day the diver extension was digging into the side of my wrist leaving a red mark. It should have be laying more towards the bottom of my wrist. I can see why this effects people with smaller wrists, if their only fit option was to take out an odd number of links it would have to be asymetric.


----------



## evilnickwong (Dec 9, 2010)

I've got a small wrist as well, about 6.5". I had a similar problem at first with the diver's clasp digging in, but as SteamboatSteve mentioned, you just have to find a way to move the links around so the clasp is more under your wrist rather than on the side.


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's mine.

Thanks.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

jmerino7 said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Thanks.


Wow. What a shot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mark-60 (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Mark-60 (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is mine:


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## theotherphil (Nov 2, 2009)

Some more of mine on the isofrane....


----------



## topher512 (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's mine on a Hadley Roma shiny black bracelet (one of the collection of straps I have for the watch, samples of which have posted by others). Just received my watch yesterday. It's everything I was looking for in a diver. (I do wish it was 22mm lug vs. the 20, but that's ok.)


----------



## dollyjohnlib (Sep 16, 2011)

I love my Spork! It is the best dive watch for its price. Hefty and well built.


----------



## Ravenslair (Sep 3, 2011)

I love my "new" SRP043K1. I recently purchased it from WUS member K42. I can see it quickly becoming my favorite.


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

Its a classic divers' watch. Its too bad Seiko discontinued it. I hope they also release a more affordable quartz version in the future.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi, I recieved mine yesterday. First 24 hours on the bracelet


























I switched this morning to a 24mm Maratec Elite that has been cut to fit the 20mm lugs


























Eric


----------



## dollyjohnlib (Sep 16, 2011)

I like my Spork too!


----------



## topher512 (Jul 16, 2011)

On a Di-Modell Chronissimo strap.

View attachment 516297


----------



## phephner (Jul 16, 2010)

I wanna play too! A little blast work, a bit o' polish and some color added. All done by Jay at MCWW.


----------



## blackpanda (Oct 22, 2010)

Here's mine next to my Mark II


IMG_0007 by chuajonathan, on Flickr


----------



## Barski (Aug 18, 2011)

Just got it today~~


----------



## Someguy (Mar 6, 2009)

After having seen the various pics of the leather straps I had a look at the Di-Modell Pilot / Chronissimo, but read that they were "special length" and not suitable for small wrists. Does anyone own the Di-Modell Jumbo or Ikarus?


----------



## Unadan (Aug 30, 2011)

Just got mine today from Long Island Watches. Man I love these Seiko divers!


----------



## Unadan (Aug 30, 2011)

Just got a Spork in from Long Island Watches today. Love these Seiko divers!


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

love the spork!


----------



## ato316 (Aug 22, 2011)

Joined the Spork club today, mine was delivered this morning and I wasn't disappointed. Very clean looking watch, I have it on stock rubber, but looking at all these pics is giving me ideas for a strap


----------



## TiNiO (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Here are some nice Sporks that I wanted to share with you :-!

I hope you like them :-d


----------



## SteamboatSteve (Nov 30, 2010)

g-shocka said:


> love the spork!


What kind of strap is this??


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Just for fun, because after all this time, I finally figured out how to take decent lume shots


----------



## dookie320 (Sep 7, 2011)

Mine came in yesterday. When I first saw this watch I wanted to purchase it but decided to sleep on it. The next few days, a post was started that it was discontinued and the price had increased $200. o|

I eventually pulled the trigger on rubber to save some coin. Here it is modeled by my dog Ginger.


----------



## ATL Jack (Mar 17, 2011)

Arrived in the mail yesterday. Its a Christmas present from my wife and she doesnt know she bought it yet.


----------



## jackthedog (May 8, 2011)

Mine was in Washington, DC this weekend.


----------



## jlconferido (Mar 24, 2011)

I finally got my Isofrane!


----------



## Mister No (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## downtempo76 (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm patiently awaiting my Spork. It will be my first Seiko, my first automatic, my first quality timepiece. I'm beyond excited.


----------



## Phil Tabor (Dec 17, 2011)

Really wanted a srp043k1 but after a five day search had to make do with a srp043k3 ,never mind i have ordered a super oyster 11 from tungchoy so hopefully it will turn out ok ,any one else found a new srp04k1 out there for sale ?


----------



## Tknmn (Dec 23, 2011)

Seems the watch is extinct. I too have been on the hunt, but have turned up nothing in my quest. Anyone else have any luck? Let us know where we can find this elusive beauty.


----------



## Phil Tabor (Dec 17, 2011)

I got my SRP043K3 off e bay canada, seller, Brandsar009


----------



## Tknmn (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks, seems all the sellers are in HK...


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Mine came from uk. But check reddeerwatches.com. I think they had some last I checked.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

just checked, may be sold out by now. They are becoming more elusive... Glad I got mine while I could. 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

Phil Tabor said:


> Really wanted a srp043k1 but after a five day search had to make do with a srp043k3 ,never mind i have ordered a super oyster 11 from tungchoy so hopefully it will turn out ok ,any one else found a new srp04k1 out there for sale ?


Found 2 of them in less than 5 seconds at $339 and $438...I don't think they're a real problem to find yet if you're willing to spend that much on them.


----------



## johnbill1236 (Dec 28, 2011)

:-! Looking good guys! Keep 'em coming.|>


----------



## Phil Tabor (Dec 17, 2011)

Bongo Boy said:


> Found 2 of them in less than 5 seconds at $339 and $438...I don't think they're a real problem to find yet if you're willing to spend that much on them.


Could you tell us where ? :0)


----------



## Phil Tabor (Dec 17, 2011)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Mine came from uk. But check reddeerwatches.com. I think they had some last I checked.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


Thanks for that ,i have placed an order ,lets see if it goes through ,a few places take the money then just refund and say "out of stock "


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

Phil Tabor said:


> Could you tell us where ? :0)


Seiko Scuba Diving 200M Automatic Men's Watch SRP043K1 | eBay

NIB SEIKO SRP043 SRP043K1 SPORK Military Diver Pilot Aviator 44mm STEEL BRACELET | eBay


----------



## Phil Tabor (Dec 17, 2011)

Bongo Boy said:


> Seiko Scuba Diving 200M Automatic Men's Watch SRP043K1 | eBay
> 
> NIB SEIKO SRP043 SRP043K1 SPORK Military Diver Pilot Aviator 44mm STEEL BRACELET | eBay


thanks mate


----------



## maxwas (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's mine, just got it last week...


----------



## Phil Tabor (Dec 17, 2011)

Phil Tabor said:


> Thanks for that ,i have placed an order ,lets see if it goes through ,a few places take the money then just refund and say "out of stock "


Ha , money was refunded , no soup for me !  :-(


----------



## mattanderson (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Ranger MAC (Dec 11, 2008)

Here is mine sporting the super engineer bracelet nicely I think. I sold off most of my seikos in 2011 keeping only the spork and the sumo, great choices I think (only really miss the 007J and will look for a birthday 6309 AUG 1980 in 2012) Terrific look, loom is of course amazing, prices have gone up so it was a good investment, and it is a proud piece to wear.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

i'm about to put this one up FS. great watch, i've had my fun, but it's just not getting wrist time and i've got the hots for something else :-d


----------



## SneakingWeasel (Feb 13, 2011)

Mine just arrived today. To be honest I'm more of a monster fan although I do really like the spork.

I heard that production of this model has now ceased so it pushed me to get one new whilst I still can..

Also I've been aware of this model for a while but I am slightly embarrassed to admit that its only just occurred to me today exactly why it gained the nickname 'spork' !! 


----------



## Phil Tabor (Dec 17, 2011)

Got mine the other day and loving it ,ideal beater


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Been looking for a while now and finally got mine thanks to a local and generous forum member! It sure feels nice on the wrist!


----------



## edmicael (Jul 21, 2011)

Spork on mesh ! b-)


P1010614 by edmicael111


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Just grabbed one on the factory bracelet, off the sales forum from a fellow member. 
Can't wait to get it. Should be here end of the week.
-O


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Just got this new velcro strap for mine. Love the way the sand picks up on the color of the dial |>


----------



## Phil Tabor (Dec 17, 2011)

good strap mate ,were did u get it ?


----------



## Belokan (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello,

Mine on a Di-Modell Chronissimo with a "Cerakoted" bezel ([email protected]).
It looks even bigger in this "configuration" on my 19.5cm wrist 





Have a nice day !


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

Phil Tabor said:


> good strap mate ,were did u get it ?


Shoot me a PM


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

rockin'ron said:


> Shoot me a PM


How about just sending him a pm with the info.


----------



## Phil Tabor (Dec 17, 2011)

PM received ,thank u


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

The "Sporkster"
Just finished a quick mod on my Monster bracelet so that it would fit my Spork...I really like it :-d


----------



## joquio (Nov 23, 2011)

I see that you trimmed the first links by the lugs a little.
It looks awesome. I with I could fit mine without all the work. 
How did you trim it anyway?


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

joquio said:


> I see that you trimmed the first links by the lugs a little.
> It looks awesome. I with I could fit mine without all the work.
> How did you trim it anyway?


I don't have all the fancy tools. I just put it on the bench grinder with a relatively fine stone and lowered the shoulders, then I used a file and fine paper to remove the bur... took me a about half an hour. I really should polish the edges but I don't have the gear and the reality is that once it's on the wrist it doesn't show.


----------



## mcw53 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## ls860917 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi, Could you please tell me how to open the case and take the dail out of the case, Especially how to remove the crown, Did you use any special tool? Because I also found a tiny little spot on the backside of the crystal which drives me crazy. I wish I can clean it off by myself.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

It was in the bathroom two days ago




​


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

ls860917 said:


> Hi, Could you please tell me how to open the case and take the dail out of the case, Especially how to remove the crown, Did you use any special tool? Because I also found a tiny little spot on the backside of the crystal which drives me crazy. I wish I can clean it off by myself.


I wouldn't mess around with that. You might introduce more dust specks into the dial inadvertently. Get a trusty local watchmaker to clean it for you.


----------



## clatom (Jan 26, 2012)

@work today. Perfect match with shirt and suit...I think. Got it for 3 days now and just love it....will change for a leather wrap soon.


----------



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

I searched high and low and found a new Spork from a dealer here in the states (last one they had), it arrives tomorrow. Was told that these are definitely discountinued, so best pick one up if you can. Maybe Seiko will produce something similar in the future or they will just phase them out to never be seen again?


----------



## Jo2 (Aug 6, 2008)

I picked up a brand new Spork this weekend on ebay w/ black rubber strap. $275. Decent price? Can't wait until it gets here.

My first mod will be the nato strap.


----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm extremely happy to announce my membership to the Spork club!
I bought one today here in Brazil...
Excellent price, excellent condition...
When I receive, I'll posto some photos of the piece...
So damn happy!


----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

Now I'm a member. My SPORK:














So happy!!


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

I love mine. I resisted buying one. I just wasn't sure about it. 
I must have been NUTS!!!
One of my favorites, now!!!!
Gonna hang onto this one for quite a while.
Best value for the money Seiko!!! 
Solid as granite, and very comfortable.


----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

rsr911 said:


> I love mine. I resisted buying one. I just wasn't sure about it.
> I must have been NUTS!!!
> One of my favorites, now!!!!
> Gonna hang onto this one for quite a while.
> ...


Couldn't agree more! I don't know why I took so long to buy one...
What an amazing watch!


----------



## mummmy (Feb 3, 2012)

I like mine on a NATO


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Mine hasn't left my wrist since I resized the bracelet on Tuesday (received the watch on Monday):









I can't believe what a wonderful piece this is... It's re-kindled a watch addiction that's been dormant for about 10 years! My wife disapproves and my bank account is draining fast - Sumo, FFF, and Mako XL on the way. My obsession is with Japanese watches, though, whereas in the past it was Rolex, Omega, Longines, Girard-Perregaux, etc.


----------



## Jo2 (Aug 6, 2008)

Watch arrived last Monday. Strap arrived on Wednesday. Enjoying it so far. Feels cheaper than my Breitling (obviously) but this will do for a daily watch now:










I'd like to mod it some more (new crystal, paint the second hand, etc). Can anyone recommend a reputable modder on here?


----------



## SteamboatSteve (Nov 30, 2010)

So, I got a little camo crazy last night...





































Wrist shot...


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

I just received my Spork a couple of days ago and absolutely love this watch. It did not come with the bracelet, so I just got the OEM replacment as well. This watch is really diverse in regards to applying different straps. It looks great on a ZULU, rubber, medal, to leather. I can't wait to get my saddle leather strap from Brian at BJStraps.

Here are some pictures I just took...


----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)

My Spork on my favorite bracelet: WATCHADOO


----------



## no21 (Jan 8, 2012)

are there any online shops which still sell the sporks??


----------



## Baggiesdonuts (Mar 2, 2012)

no21 said:


> are there any online shops which still sell the sporks??


http://www.chronograph.com/store/pr...3=&passsearch4=&passsearch5=&listno=&start=76


----------



## no21 (Jan 8, 2012)

Baggiesdonuts said:


> Chronograph.com


bkmrkd. thanks donut!


----------



## Donato777 (Dec 13, 2006)

The SPORK on a Crown and Buckle Eilon - 20mm Classic Full Grain strap: Eilon - 20mm Classic Full Grain - Black Straps - Color - Crown and Buckle


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

dwaze said:


> My Spork on my favorite bracelet: WATCHADOO
> 
> View attachment 685736


Well done, looks great on the WATCHADOO!


----------



## ardbeg_boy (Jun 17, 2011)

My spork surprisingly made it to work before I did this morning. All the way from Singapore. Mr. WW Lee at Chronograph.com is very easy to deal with. After the chronograph on the right goes to the shop to get fixed up I will have to start saving for a MM300. This site is very dangerous. So many bad influences.


----------



## Darryl197 (May 2, 2012)

Here is mine (on a leather, it's back to SS since then) :


----------



## FSSmikey (Feb 23, 2012)

Here's my spork on a notched panatime 22mm with a Sparta buckle


----------



## Donato777 (Dec 13, 2006)

FSSmikey said:


> Here's my spork on a notched panatime 22mm with a Sparta buckle


That is very sharp! Which panatime strap is that? Thanks.


----------



## FSSmikey (Feb 23, 2012)

22mm black galaxy w/ black stitch


----------



## 8ball-mb (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## sprh (Jan 30, 2012)

Just got this at the Seoul/Incheon airport duty free!


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Fitted with Hirsch Liberty and Seiko buckle, but a Di-Modell Pilot (brown, just over £6 second hand but good condition on ebay) is on its way after seeing them in this thread. Love this watch. b-)


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

My Spork. Totally stock.


----------



## Davide (Apr 4, 2006)

Original bracelet









Original strap









NATO


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

Just arrived from Long Island Watch this afternoon (they had a few in stock, now they're sold out). The bracelet fit well right out of the box (8.25" wrist) but I wanted to try it on 20mm Isofrane:


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

eskerbillion said:


> Just arrived from Long Island Watch this afternoon (they had a few in stock, now they're sold out). The bracelet fit well right out of the box (8.25" wrist) but I wanted to try it on 20mm Isofrane:


I'm really not of fan of this watch on anything else but the original bracelet, but i have to admit that the isofrane is a perfect match! That looks very good, well done.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

The Spork is like the stock market for me - bought one at a high price last year, sold it at a lower price and regretted it so I bought another one a few months back at an ever higher price. Ouch.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

This thread is bad for my future wallet...ugh. Should have found WUS years ago so I could have bought a few of these back when they were cheaper...


----------



## Ravenslair (Sep 3, 2011)

sirgilbert357 said:


> This thread is bad for my future wallet...ugh. Should have found WUS years ago so I could have bought a few of these back when they were cheaper...


I hear you. I joined last September. Now I have a dozen Seiko's. It would have been nice to buy some when they were still manufactured and less expensive. I should have just bought an MM300 and been done. Would have been cheaper to go that route.


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

I'll play ;-)
Two on thick leather. One on stock steel basking in the winter sun. Sorry about picture quality photos arn't my thing.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

flexible said:


> I'll play ;-)
> Two on thick leather. One on stock steel basking in the winter sun. Sorry about picture quality photos arn't my thing.
> 
> View attachment 767782
> ...


Nice leather strap! Where's it from?


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

rsimpsss said:


> The Spork is like the stock market for me - bought one at a high price last year, sold it at a lower price and regretted it so I bought another one a few months back at an ever higher price. Ouch.


And here is it today...


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

roadie said:


> Nice leather strap! Where's it from?


It's one of mine, thank you for the compliment. .


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

Tested the power reserve on my Spork this week. Got a total power reserve of 56 hours and 54 minutes!


----------



## Ranger MAC (Dec 11, 2008)

after reading over this after a while away, it really makes me reconsider selling this great watch. So clean and classic. Looks completely different on different straps.


----------



## bullosa (Jul 11, 2007)

Here are a couple from me



















Cheers!


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Best on the steel stock bracelet I think.


----------



## dookie320 (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

Ranger MAC said:


> after reading over this after a while away, it really makes me reconsider selling this great watch. So clean and classic. Looks completely different on different straps.


Dont do that!!
I can most guarantee you this: If you sell your spork you'll be regretted! Then will be too late (and too expensive) to find a new one...
Keep you Spork safety in your wrist! (That's what I'm doing with my own)


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Here's mine. Against the backdrop of Lofoten, Northern Norway.


----------



## ATL Jack (Mar 17, 2011)

This is cross posted on the strap forum.

My Maratac straps just arrive - I am not sure which look I like better. I will probably go with the the Mil Series (the 2nd) over the Nato because it looks less utilitarian and might be better suited for the office.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Another one. From the top of Mt. Reinebringen.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

another Ti spork, on a zulu this time.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

David Woo said:


> another Ti spork, on a zulu this time.


Haha. I thought to myself "Spork comes in a Ti version? Must have!" 

Love it on a Nato, though. Really sets off the natural colour of Titanium.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

On a modded Z22 strap


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

KUNISMAN said:


> View attachment 812266
> 
> On a modded Z22 strap


This is a great look.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

nervexpro55 said:


> This is a great look.


It reminds me a bigger 007...that has to be a good thing.


----------



## Sandykun (Feb 16, 2012)

My spork on dark gray leather strap 










Sent from my LT26w using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lurkerized (Nov 12, 2012)

I like nato/zulu straps
gonna get more to mix and match! it's nice that they all take 20mm


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, I'm still lovin my SPORK! I think because my eyes are getting older I really appreciate the big fat hands and numbers. Any new watches I look at always seem to have theses features. I'm really drawn to B&R, Panerai, Hamilton, and other pilot watches. My Spork will be a keeper!


----------



## lurkerized (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

lurkerized said:


> View attachment 883586


SWEET!!


----------



## ardbeg_boy (Jun 17, 2011)

On holiday.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

First post, and my Spork on Super Oyster II bracelet. fits even better than the OEM, but has no divers extension










also, greetings from Croatia!


----------



## bmwboris (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey guys,

Does anyone know if you can fit an exhibition case-back from another model to the Spork?

The innards look quite nice!!!!!


----------



## ato316 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

..new shoes and it looks totaly different:





































strap is Bob vintage 24mm, trimmed (not to succesfully, I might say) to fit 20 mm lugs.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice guys |>.

So where is _my_ Spork?... well, it's on it's way back from _Yobokies wearing a new sapphire _


----------



## kore (Jun 18, 2010)

Too bad it was discontinued... I want this piece...


----------



## Tretton (Jan 2, 2012)

kore said:


> Too bad it was discontinued... I want this piece...


 Me too... :-(


----------



## dyusem (Feb 16, 2012)

Tretton said:


> Me too... :-(


My arm can be twisted to sell the one that I purchased a couple of months ago and which is still in the box and has not made it into my rotation...please PM me if you are interested. FWIW, it is in the near perfect condition...


----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)

Just got mine today in the mail! Super cool watch.


----------



## SteamboatSteve (Nov 30, 2010)

It's been awhile since I posted in this thread. Almost owned this watch for 2 years and I still love it.


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

Just got my Spork about an hour ago. Just cleaned the bracelet and slapped it on perfect fit! WooHoo! I love this watch it's a keeper.
I just realized yesterday why I always liked this watch, it has a similar look to the Seamaster 300 not bad company to be in.









DON


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

Got my Spork about 2.5 hours ago. One of the first things I did was to take a picture of it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Just received my (brand new to me) Spork today along with a canvas velcro strap I ordered. Unfortunately, I mistakenly ordered the wrong size so onto the nato it goes.

I'll echo what others have said before in that I don't foresee myself ever tiring of this watch.


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

riseboi said:


> I'll echo what others have said before in that I don't foresee myself ever tiring of this watch.


It's true! I got my Spork a year ago and wear it more than any other watch. TUNA who? SUMO what?


----------



## gamecock111 (Apr 5, 2013)

Me too. Never on bracelet. I wear everyday on rubber or 1 of 11 natos.

I would love to get a orange rubber strap for it.


----------



## Brucegbombara (Feb 27, 2013)

Wish I knew how to post pics. Put a red second hand and a sapphire crystal on my spork. It's always on a super oyster or a di chronissimo with red stitching. . The red second hand should have been on from the factory.


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

Spork on a new strap.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

bought a brand new spork today.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

:-! WOW! You were lucky to find one. Did they have more? Some members here would like to know. Mine's a keeper.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

roadie said:


> :-! WOW! You were lucky to find one. Did they have more? Some members here would like to know. Mine's a keeper.


apparently i got the last one they had, but since last yr already i noticed the shop had a spork...they also have the SRP027 there.
maybe i'll go back in next month and see if they have any more sporks.
my serial number dates it to july 2009, so not sure where they dug up these very early batches from.
basically cost me $350 for it, guess not a bad price.


----------



## Davide (Apr 4, 2006)

Brucegbombara said:


> Wish I knew how to post pics. Put a red second hand and a sapphire crystal on my spork. It's always on a super oyster or a di chronissimo with red stitching. . The red second hand should have been on from the factory.


You can upload your pics to photobucket or similar hosting services and then copy here the link to each pic or to the album.

Inviato dal mio HTC Desire 500 con Tapatalk


----------



## chezjoe (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi,

Some pictures of the spork, newly arrived:


Seiko SPR043 "SPORK" par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SPR043 "SPORK" par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SPR043 "SPORK" par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SPR043 "SPORK" par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SPR043 "SPORK" par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Jonbe said:


> One I made earlier and for sale now


Today I'm a little nervous, bored and uncompromising.

Sorry for my shout, but.......

..in 7 months you had no time to read the forum rules?

You had no time to read the topic?

*"Where are the Sporks? Post your pics!"*

You pic shows a Spork?
Is this the right forum to offer something for sale?

Ohhhh, understood, you are a no time to spare guy!
No time to take away that hear in the pic too.

Sorry again to all,:-s


----------



## Jonbe (Mar 10, 2013)

Clearly some one needs to lighten up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Here's mine with a grey suit. Good for casual as well as business..


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice to see the Spork thread pop up again. I still wear mine almost every day while my Tuna and Sumo sit in a box. Recently switched from bracelet back to Isofrane for the summer.


----------



## nakamoomin (Jul 14, 2011)

Fun in the sun..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

heres mine with Yobokies flat sapphire


----------



## Ntinos (Jun 28, 2011)

It's raining today in Athens


----------



## Yrh0413 (Oct 3, 2014)

mine says hi! He just got a sapphire glass upgrade 2 months ago!


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Haven't posted mine in here yet. Spork nation!


----------



## Jax (Oct 22, 2009)

I keep seeing the term spork and I was wondering what does this mean? Is it a particular model of seiko watch? Why is It called a spork?


----------



## Seikosomatic (Mar 31, 2012)

Jax said:


> I keep seeing the term spork and I was wondering what does this mean? Is it a particular model of seiko watch? Why is It called a spork?


SRP043K...rearranges into SP0RK. Don't ask me who thought this up, but I've also heard them called Sinnkos due to the dial similarities with the Sinn pilot watches.


----------



## Ntinos (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy new year


free picture upload


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I joined SPORK nation today..........this just arrived this afternoon, put it on a BandRBands velcro until the new factory bracelet arrives. I had about given up on ever owning a Spork after the prices skyrocketed but luckily logged onto the sales forum just minutes after this one went up for grabs....not a single mark on it, not even inside the lugs from strap changes....MINTY!!


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

Really like the red second hand, will definitely have to copy that mod.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

My recently acquired SPORK on new factory bracelet............


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

Wearing my Spork today.

My kids will enjoy fighting over it one day. Hahahaahha!


----------



## Jo2 (Aug 6, 2008)

What is the going rate for these now? Since I picked up a Sumo I think I am going to unload mine.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## hyper007 (Jan 22, 2015)

Spork by jonasancheezy, on Flickr


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Got mine today.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)

I just picked up a new one on bracelet from eBay for a steal...I think I've been looking for two years for one at an affordable price. Such a cool watch! Here it is on a Seiko waffle strap:


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)

eskerbillion said:


> Wearing my Spork today.
> 
> My kids will enjoy fighting over it one day. Hahahaahha!


This made me laugh, I've thought about that for a few of my watches!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

msm5 said:


> I just picked up a new one on bracelet from eBay for a steal...I think I've been looking for two years for one at an affordable price. Such a cool watch! Here it is on a Seiko waffle strap:
> 
> View attachment 3472602


How much did u steal it for? I Goy mine for $200, just needs a service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)

cfw said:


> How much did u steal it for? I Goy mine for $200, just needs a service.


Sorry for the late reply, 300 USD! Here it is on an orange NATO. Never tried orange before this, but I think it suits this watch.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

roadie said:


> Hey Ky, Thanks for starting this thread, you read my mind!:-! Your leather combos are the best.|>
> Here's mine:


Diggin that leather on there! Is it a Liberty?

K


----------



## Ntinos (Jun 28, 2011)

photoupload


----------



## Ntinos (Jun 28, 2011)

It is snowing in Athens today

upload an image

image


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Just got mine today...

Currently on a Phenomenato and will probably source for a nice rubber strap.









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

As the newest member of Spork Nation looks like I should put up a post in this "official" thread so here goes.

So I discovered the Spork for the first time through this forum a few weeks ago and decided it was my new Seiko grail. Something about the Diver form factor and the Pilot dial that was making my heart race. Looked around, none for sale, prices going nuts, thought this was going to be a very lengthy search.

Well....

Turns out that the hunt lasted all of 48 hours and I am now the proud owner of this minty-mint SRP043K1 which just has to be one of the nicest tool watches ever made, certainly a Seiko worthy of its current coveted status. Shockingly, for this non-bracelet guy the bracelet on this watch is just terrific, I'm stunned that I like it after all those decades in Rolex oysters. It's really nice.

After picking the watch up I went to the local Seiko Factory Store and purchased an upgraded R02F011J9 Seiko silicone strap that is much softer than the standard strap, they told me its a blend of rubber and silicone. It has a metal branded keeper, looks really nice. I'll post some pics shortly.

Not sure why Seiko discontinued this baby, to me it's the perfect hybrid of a classic Diver and a classic Pilot, from what I see more people are of this belief here 9 years later and these are quite hard to come by. Long Live The Spork!


----------

